
APIs versus Services – Simple Examples to Understand - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/apis-versus-services/
======
skar5151
The writing is on the wall. Traditional services just won't cut it for mobile
and IoT. Who is willing to wait for 2-3 seconds for each service call to
respond and be parsed per mobile event. I think this is also driven by SPA
style programming where micro data segments need to be served almost at
realtime vs. loading the entire service data. Microservices are the clear
winner

Question is what is the migration path for enterprises from SOA to
Microservices? And how much heavy lifting in terms of rewrite is needed.

~~~
altsang
Everyone who's been in the trenches know that scorched earth big bang
replatforming rarely succeeds and never gets completed. Use scripting to wrap
around your existing services, carve out microservices with clean interfaces,
intense domain focus and go distributed the way you had hoped. We help you do
this 0-60 flat in visual canvas, full source code transparency, saving you
tons of time repeatedly.

